

Strobe Gets $2.5 million to help developers build mobile applications - wifelette
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/01/strobe-funding/

======
klain
They've got an impressive product and team, as well as a bit of cash.

Naive question: What is their business model? Consulting?

~~~
richcollins
Acquisition before the cash runs out ...

~~~
foobarbazoo
Sadly...

